# Numlock und systemd.

## Klaus Meier

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, numlock auf der Konsole automatisch zu aktivieren, wenn man systemd verwendet? Besonders nervig dabei ist, dass man es für jede Konsole separat anschalten muss.

----------

## schmidicom

Bei Archlinux wird ein Script angeboten das unter Gentoo eigentlich auch funktionieren müsste:

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Activating_Numlock_on_Bootup

Ansonsten wüsste ich jetzt nicht anderes.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Jup, das habe ich auch schon gesehen. Also ist es ein Thema, was die devs von systemd absolut nicht interessiert.

----------

## schmidicom

Das Thema numlock war meiner Erfahrung nach noch nie sehr interessant.

Bei sysvinit/OpenRC müssen dafür ja auch irgendwelche Zusatzlösungen einspringen und beim Xorg ist es das selbe traurige Lied.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Warum, ging da doch immer ganz einfach out of the box. rc-update add numlock default ohne irgendwelchen Zusatzkram. Für X gibt es numlockx und bei KDE und Gnome kann man es auch ganz einfach aktivieren.

Wie gesagt, bis auf systemd und Konsole.

----------

## schmidicom

Das alles ist ja "Zusatzkram".

Wenn es integriert wäre könnte man unter systemd den numlock-Status zum Beispiel in "/etc/systemd/logind.conf" einstellen und bei sysvinit in "/etc/inittab" und so weiter.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Man kann das doch auch im BIOS einstellen. Gab es da nicht mal so etwas, dass der Kernel das übernehmen können sollte?

----------

## musv

Das BIOS ist für das OS uninteressant. Und wie schon angesprochen, was Numlock noch nie ein Thema bei Linux. Es gab immer nur Zusatzlösungen. 

Betrachtet man es pragmatisch, ist Numlock auch irgendwo irrelevant.

----------

## schmidicom

Mir wurde es hier in diesem Forum mal so erklärt das der Numlock-Status deswegen flöten geht weil der Kernel beim booten die Hardware neu initialisiert, oder so ähnlich, und das selbe passiert angeblich auch beim start vom X11.

Ob es stimmt weiß ich nicht, klingt für mich aber plausibel.

 *musv wrote:*   

> Betrachtet man es pragmatisch, ist Numlock auch irgendwo irrelevant.

 

Trotzdem nervt es wenn man sich deswegen immer zweimal anmelden darf nur weil beim ersten Versuch der verdammte Numlock nicht eingeschaltet war.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Na ist doch jetzt egal. Thema beendet. Es geht mit den Bordmitteln von Gentoo nicht. Bei Arch gibt es etwas dazu, was man hier einflicken kann. Und ob das jetzt sinnvoll ist oder nicht, darüber kann man ewig diskutieren.

Ich hätte es gerne gehabt. Wenn man das woanders nicht so sieht, dann ist das halt so.

----------

